# Calling all 549s, 594s, 459s, 495s, 945s and 954s



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

How are you the same and how are you different from the other 549 tritypes?

State your tritype, wing and optional (instinctual variants if you know them).

Bonus: If you know you MBTI or Sociotype; even better.

I'm a so/sx 5w4 4w5 9w1 MBTI INFJ IEI-Ni Sociotype.


I will add more once, there have been at least a few responses that I can compare myself with.
@Crossover and I can't seem to think of who else at this time . . . please weigh in.

:kitteh:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm an INFJ 9w1 5w4 4w5 so/sx to my best knowledge. I haven't gotten into socionics much but I think I'm probably an IEI-Ni. Not sure what else to say. :blushed:


Hey @Galaxies, @INTJellectual and @Space Cat, whaddup? :kitteh:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Crossover said:


> I'm an INFJ 9w1 5w4 4w5 so/sx to my best knowledge. I haven't gotten into socionics much but I think I'm probably an IEI-Ni. Not sure what else to say. :blushed:
> 
> 
> Hey @_Galaxies_, @_INTJellectual_ and @_Space Cat_, whaddup? :kitteh:


I'm 9w8-4w5-(head fix:not sure anymore. weighing between 5w4, 5w6, 6w5) sp/sx


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

There are several other 954s and 945s hanging around. Babblingbrooks (2011) wrote a good description on 954s: 



> laid back, easy going, calm, cool-headed, optimistic, carefree yet cautious, aloof yet open, reserved, solitary, observing, patient, discreet, flexible, modest, curious, intelligent, deep, complacent, content, instinctive, intuitive, aesthetic, trusting, private, enjoys the company of only a few people. Slow to judge. Not relationship obsessed. Hopeless romantic. Individualistic, independent and original. Likes difficult reading material. Interested in understanding people and humanity in general and enjoy bringing understanding. Shun conflict. Intellectually curious and interested in the arts, philosophy, literature and the social sciences. Excel in whatever they're interested in. Kind, friendly and at times very gentle. Can appear cold and nonchalant. Unconcerned that people have trouble reading them. Introspective and reflective. Creatively expressive, imaginative and dreamy. Wants to blend in with the environment, seeking a peaceful and comfortable place. Live and let live attitude, Accepting and respecting each other's views. Can easily see from different perspectives. Not likely to express anger. Hard to offend. Lower energy, energy comes in bursts. Cooperative rather than competitive. Not interested in leading. Question authority. Not superficial. Appear to be emotionally stable, but can be quite emotional internally. Tries to contain emotions. Enjoys melancholic moods. Likes both listening to and playing music. Easily overwhelmed and distracted.Correlation with MBTI: INFP


I’m positive I’m INFP E9 so/sx, I’m not going to question their accuracy. However I’m still questioning the head type. I tend not to think of it as defence mechanism E9 is drained so I use the E5 defence mechanism then E4's but rather as distinctive flavourings of the 9 (i.e: instead of calling it "citrus" flavour, specify that it's "orange" flavour). 

First of all, as a 954, there’s a distinct difference between 459s and me. I’m a 9, my core motivations are still achieving/maintaining peace to feel secure whereas a 4 still requires uniqueness and a 5 still needs to withdraw to feel secure. Even though tritype theory stipulates that you’re more similar to 459s than other 9s, it’s not true. We have different cores. Obviously, though, 954s will have more in common with 549s or 594s than other 5s. 

Basically, I still need peace however with 5 in second place as my thinking type, I’m more “intellectual” than other 9s and more contemplative and introspective (I think this emphasised by my instinctual variants) than any other 459s or 9s. I’m also more passive aggressive than other 459s save 945. 

I think the similarities are obvious - all 459s spend to much time avoiding necessary action. I'm not indecisive, I never feel I have the energy or resources to drill through it so I spend more time focusing on what needs to be done rather than actually doing it. Eventually I'm left with a bigger task than I started with and then I withdraw even more. I'd also say that, like other 459s, I'm unintentionally reserved and have a slight preference for solitude no matter how much I enjoy the company of people. I also seek comfort and introspection and I'm very withdrawn and withholding. 

Does that help? I feel there's a lot of missing information but I think the above quote explains it well. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
References:

Babblingbrooks (2011). Any other 9-5-4 Tritype's out there?. _Personality Cafe_. Retrieved November 30, 2013, from http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/54547-any-other-9-5-4-tritypes-out-there-3.html.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a 4w5 5w4 9w1 (I could be a 495 though, I'm not sure). INFJ, sx/so.


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

I am a *4*w5, *5*w4, *9*w1 sp/sx *INFJ*.

What makes my tritype different from the others?
Well, we 459s are regarded to be the most contemplative, secluded (hermit-like, if you will) and shy/self-conscious type. 
459s can also be quite artistic, calm and composed.
From my personal extraction I believe we are one of the calmest 4 subtypes (when healthy), given that 4, 5, and 9 are withdrawn and introverted. When unhealthy, we may seem cold, detached and rejecting, because we then retreat from the outside world and cut almost all contact. 
My sp/sx variant may then come into play as well - first and foremost, I care for myself and my own wellbeing (sp). At the same time, I crave a certain deeper connection with one other individual (sx). Larger social relations may engage me for a while, but are not interesting and fulfilling enough (so).


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Galaxies said:


> There are several other 954s and 945s hanging around. Babblingbrooks (2011) wrote a good description on 954s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that; it was very helpful.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

4w5 5w9 9w1 ...INFP.

I relate to just about everything that is generally said about this tritype. For example in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...3452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions-3.html

Reserved, introspective, and hopefully somewhat perceptive. I withdraw to process, I withdraw to understand, I withdraw to cope. I avoid discomfort... particularly the discomfort of exposing my (self-perceived) alienness, which I fear would be the result of interjecting this alienness into a cold, barren world that will never truly accept me or look out for me. WOOOO RUN ON SENTENCES. So. I pull inwards, constantly, to make sure I don't risk spoiling a certain image that gets me by, and to make sure I don't risk losing autonomy, to fight against the constant lure of disorientation and nonsense. And I hoard my thoughts, feelings, my knowledge. I always know where everything is inside of me at all times...

...But with that said...

...I'm a terribly silly person. Like, goofy. In real life, not so much this forum, lol. Although I take myself way too seriously, I'm very resilient and striking a balance between levity and gravity is critical for me. I am not a natural clown (way too self-conscious to trust the effectivensss of my humor), but I love to laugh and to make other people laugh in unexpected ways. I'm in love with quirky humor and comedy. I am a master at compartmentalization but that also means I can hoard all my feels and still seek/express the hilarity of everything else. I don't know. I just feel like "silliness" is not stereotypical of this tritype, though who knows.

Another thing:

_"__Responsible and diligent, you resist taking action that is not first well considered and thought out. You dislike making sudden changes and prefer to take time to think things through before acting."
_
Haha, yes, this is very accurate BUT! I also would never call myself much of a strategist or tactician. I make stupid decisions a lot, often as a result of over-thinking to the point I exhaust myself past the point of caring. My moves are very self-preserving but not always, um, the most wise or practical at all. Idk if that's typical or not.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Also....

...Although I'm rather aloof, and hard to get to know (which is typical), I am a deeply loving person. Once I know you well enough, I'm very warm and affectionate (though not physically affectionate, unless you're someone I have been doing it with (or wish I was)). I don't know if that's stereptypical of the triple withdrawn either. Also very passionate about things that matter for me and crave raw moments/intimacy, just don't know how to go about it sometimes and then pull back pretty strongly once I get overwhelmed by it, haha. But that's maybe fourish in general.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently, I think I'm 5w4/9w1/4w5 ILI-Ni. Probably Sp/Sx.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

9w8 sx/sp ISTP. Took me awhile to decide between 5w4 and 9w8 but I decided that 9 fit me best.

Tritype is 954


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i think i am a 459 and either sp/sx or sx/sp. still trying to figure that one out. i think i can appear calm/reserved on the outside but i am anything but. i am a very passionate person and i can get angry easily, but often bottle it up. i am not usually one to hold grudges though. i kind of relate to some 451 stuff i've read too, but ultimately 459 is probably more correct. interestingly enough, my parents are a 1 and a 9.


----------



## Ellioss (Dec 28, 2020)

I am INFP 4w5 so/sx 495 IEI-Ni... Life is very hard


----------

